# options -



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so, i lost a hen today, i was at work and hubby said there was a dead chicken in the yard.by the time i got home though it smelled terrible and was dark so all i seen was the eaten part on the back.

Im going to say 75% likely it was the dog but im not 100%.

reason why i think it was her-
it was in the yard- she brings things in the yard
-she has killed chickens before but not here and its been at least 6-8 months

she was loose
i dont know what would of killed a bird in the barn, feed room where all the feathers were
half of the feathers were pulled out

reasons why i dont think it was her-
-she was not hipper- when she is mellow she doesnt chase anything and we have been home so she has been getting more exercise then normal.
-she didnt look interested in the morning even with the rooster making lots of racket
-the rest of the birds were not scared of her this morning when i went and fed
-she has not jumped over the fence in the barn and jump back out before, but obviously she had to since it was in the yard. (the feathers were in the hay area part. if she really wanted to she can probably squeeze under the horse run in that divides the hay area but ive never seen her do that either, and she didnt eat the eggs that were on the hay bale which she always does if she is in the feed room)
-when she is tied the dumb chickens do go by here and she hasnt chased them then
-i would think she would of plucked the whole bird but i dont know...
-why didnt she kill them all since they just usually are under the horse trailer in the heat of the day
so officially no free ranging during the day for the flock unless i am outside. If we are in the house you cant hear anything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one. I recently lost a hen and only her back was eaten. I can't blame it on a dog but I'm not sure what would have done it. We have fox, coyote, racoons, weasels, mink and opossum. We do also have turkey vultures and hawks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😱😪


----------

